# Been away for a while but looking to jump back in



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

I have been away for a couple months. Last year's lawn ended in utter disaster after an army worm and pythium combination that was not treated for about six weeks.

I am pretty much starting over from square one. If I ask questions I asked last year forgive my memory issues. I am trying to go through all of my old threads as much as I can.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Don't worry about it. I doubt anyone will remember last years questions. Welcome back. Fire away in the warm season threads and get your hands dirty.


----------



## jdpber (Mar 19, 2019)

Army worms hit my yard hard last october and i am recovering also. Those devil worm/moths destroyed half of my putting green about 1,500 sqft of putting surface. And they blew out a number of patches in my front and back yard. Devastating way to end a season.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

I think I already seen some of the moths fly up when I was cutting my fescue. They got my Bermuda 2 years in a row. Last year wasn't to bad though. I will be more ready for them this year. I hope they will be easier to spot cutting reel low.


----------

